# Battlestar Galactica Season 4 Discussion (was:Anticipation)



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here it comes, April 4... Season 4 starts 4/4... 

Anticipate away!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

My g/f took off on the 4th & we're all set to watch ! I hope the season starts off with a bang.


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

Well it'll be set to record with my New HR21 that's on my Doorstep. But I may not watch it right away I want to Rewatch the S3 DVD Set I just bought, there's a 25 min longer cut of the episode Unfinished Buisness, plus it's been so darn long I have to remember what has Happened.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

The cast of Battlestar Galactica has 10 reasons you should tune in ... check it out!

I know I'm ready for the new season. In glorious HD!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish the original lasted a bit longer.But I thought it got a bit childish.Did anyone else like the original series right after the movie in 77 ?


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I wish the original lasted a bit longer.But I thought it got a bit childish.Did anyone else like the original series right after the movie in 77 ?


Yes , of course I was 15


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I wish the original lasted a bit longer.But I thought it got a bit childish.Did anyone else like the original series right after the movie in 77 ?


Technically speaking... the movie came after the show... or rather was a re-cut of the pilot episode made widescreen for theaters.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yup ! I have them both in my library.Ever see the DVD Special collectors version (the box with the Cylon head on it).They had allot of deleted scenes.The ones from the pilot episode were quite interesting.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, since Bionic Woman has been canceled, do you all think Katee Sackhoff will be back on BSG full time now?


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

God I hope so !! 
Is that why she left for a few episodes ? I never watched it.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

My understanding is that Katee Sackhoff's role on Bionic Woman had no impact on her BSG participation. The plot device that was employed (


Spoiler



whereby Starbuck appeared to have been lost


) facilitated Sackhoff's guest starring appearances on Bionic Woman, not the other way around. Sackhoff was under contract to BSG, and any work related to Bionic Woman was to be subservient to that.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

If you checked out the Top 10 list presented by the cast on David Letterman, there was potentially a spoiler simply by the presence of one character:



Spoiler



Deanna Biers ... she was "boxed" last season, but as a presenter, it implies she will return this season


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Katee Sackhoff is my kind of girl !


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Jimmy 440 said:


> .Ever see the DVD Special collectors version (the box with the Cylon head on it).QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah I see it every day in my collection! :lol: Yeah the original was corny as hell but I still like it for the nostalgia value and heck there was a good premise and story behind all the cornyness, it was mostly the bad 70's era disco-style tv making that made it so bad. I remember going to see the movie "In Sensoround" also. To be honest when I heard sci-fi would be doing a new version I was having a hard time imagining how they were going make it work and was afraid it was going to be pretty bad (anyone remember how awful Galactica 1980 was?). Luckily I was wrong and they did and continue to do a great job on this stories re-birth. Sure the original and the new version are completely different animals but I like them both for different reasons.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't know what happen but my t0-do list showed 10 BGs for 4/1.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is because of a marathon that SciFi is running of every episode from 4/1 - 4/3. Guide data seems to be incomplete.


----------



## elbelcho (Jan 29, 2008)

Any idea if this will air in HD?

All the episodes marked "HD" in the directv guide are everything but.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have no idea if it will air in HD. I can tell you that "Razor" did, and I can tell you that they are being produced in HD, and that's all I got.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Jimmy 440 said:
> 
> 
> > .Ever see the DVD Special collectors version (the box with the Cylon head on it).QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I now have guide data for BSG on SciFiHD (DIRECTV) and it says it's in HD! Woo Hoo!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Don't forget, there are two 30 minute specials on tonight.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

down the home stretch we come...the 4th is gonna be a big night in my apt...having some friends over...ive been pestering my friend at sci fi for sneak peaks for weeks to no avail...he did tell me about a pizza giveaway they were doing though in NYC and LA...seems if you see a special poster and call the pizza place on it...answer a question and you can get a free pizza...more details are here..


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

having never watched any of shows , since i missed the 1st few and hate to jump in later , i set my dvr to record the marathon this week and then start from while recording the new ones ,,,this should test the storage unit out .....as it is empty right now ......


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

After watching the two specials on 3/28 I'm now officially excited for season 4. And it will be awesome to watch it in HD this season. It's now been over a year since the season 3 finale, so it's definitely time!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> After watching the two specials on 3/28 I'm *not* officially excited for season 4. And it will be awesome to watch it in HD this season. It's now been over a year since the season 3 finale, so it's definitely time!


"*not* excited ... or "*now *excited"?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> "*not* excited ... or "*now *excited"?


Which do you think? :lol:

Typo corrected. Thanks.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Ack!!! Even after reading this thread, sharing it with friends, etc, etc.... I spaced getting the specials recorded on Friday!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I've been excited about Season 4 since the pre-_Razor_ webisodes.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm getting used to the notion that as a Dish sub, I might have to settle for re-runs in HD ... if E* ever gets around to flipping the switch. Of course, if the should flip it in time for the 4th, I'll be ecstatic and profusely apologetic.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jimmy 440 said:


> Katee Sackhoff is my kind of girl !


Concur!

Actually, check out the most recent Entertainment Weekly (SPEED RACER cover). There's a BSG/Sackhoff story with 2-3 pics of Katee inside actually looking like a girl....and a damn attractive one at that.


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

kitchj said:


> Ack!!! Even after reading this thread, sharing it with friends, etc, etc.... I spaced getting the specials recorded on Friday!


I think they're showing a couple times more before Friday.

On multiple channels no less.

phox


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

How I Met Your Mother made a site for Monday's show.... http://www.tedmosbyisajerk.com/ The background song is a 20 minute rant about how this girl hates/loves Ted Mosby. At 13 minutes she goes off on some BSG references  I found it humorous.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

The style of that song is like a cross between Book of Love and Julie Brown. At least the site is back up. It was down all day yesterday.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So when in Earth's history do you think Galactica will arrive? In other words is this story happening in the past, current day or the future? Since this saga didn't start w/ the words " A long time ago...." scrolling up the screen we don't have any time context to go by here. It'll be interesting to see where in time we land.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

WAG... about 5 minutes after The End Of The World As We Know It.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> So when in Earth's history do you think Galactica will arrive? In other words is this story happening in the past, current day or the future? Since this saga didn't start w/ the words " A long time ago...." scrolling up the screen we don't have any time context to go by here. It'll be interesting to see where in time we land.


I thought I read any interview with Ronald Moore where he said it would be present day. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> So when in Earth's history do you think Galactica will arrive?


Galactica will arrive before Dish lights up SciFi HD. :grin:

Sorry, just couldn't restrain myself any longer. :lol:


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

So who is the last cylon model to be discovered?

Please, speculate.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Speculation: Starbuck.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I think Starbuck is too obvious, given her prominence as an apparent Oracle of some sorts.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

That's the beauty of it -- she's just too obvious, so it'll be a surprise. As it is, they'll have to explain her resurrection some way or another...


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

I've never watched the show, but that Six chick is hot. 

Would I be totally lost by jumping in and watching tonights season premiere?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

bicker1 said:


> That's the beauty of it -- she's just too obvious, so it'll be a surprise. As it is, they'll have to explain her resurrection some way or another...


Maybe the Starbuck that appeared at the end of season 3 is some sort of clone of the original Starbuck created from the eggs the Cylons harvested from her when she was captured on Caprica when she went back to get the arrow? Just thinking out loud...

...upon further thinking out loud, I guess that doesn't explain where her Viper came from since it exploded when she "died."


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Starbuck makes no sense since they wre trying to get hybrid babies and were using her to make one. She can't be a cylon due to that! She should just be killed off in the first scene to get it over with!

It's Adama!

The end of the world as we know it? Hmmm. Then it starts at the end of 2012. :alterhase


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Remember the scene with the 5 white ghost looking Cylons and D'anna Biers said to one of them something to the affect of "Oh my Gods, I had no idea. I'm so sorry." I interpreted that as the 5th Cylon was someone she knew, and someone she was at odds with or did bad things too, and now that she knew they were a Cylon, she was apologizing to them. 

I hope the 5th Cylon is someone we know as it would seem a cop out to just introduce a new character and then reveal them as the 5th Cylon. I think it has to be Baltar, Adama, or Roslyn. Baltar to me makes the most sense.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Remember the scene with the 5 white ghost looking Cylons and D'anna Biers said to one of them something to the affect of "Oh my Gods, I had no idea. I'm so sorry." I interpreted that as the 5th Cylon was someone she knew, and someone she was at odds with or did bad things too, and now that she knew they were a Cylon, she was apologizing to them.
> 
> I hope the 5th Cylon is someone we know as it would seem a cop out to just introduce a new character and then reveal them as the 5th Cylon. I think it has to be Baltar, Adama, or Roslyn. Baltar to me makes the most sense.


Ok that was too weird, just as I was reading your post that scene was on tv. What she said was "you....please forgive me.....I had no idea". So yeah you were pretty close. Of it still doesn't help us figure out who the 5th one is.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's Earl Bonovich


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

speaking of seeing Six naked...this show is on cable AND comes on after 10 PM...there's no reason why we can't see Six naked...

or Tigh :shudder:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Look, I just hope that we don't see the return of Boxey or that stupid daggitt.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think it's Earl Bonovich


Nah, it's *Charles W. "Charlie" Ergen.* He's a cylon and is just frakking with Dish subs by keeping back SciFi HD.







He has a plan...yeah, right. !rolling


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Remember the scene with the 5 white ghost looking Cylons and D'anna Biers said to one of them something to the affect of "*Oh my Gods*, I had no idea. I'm so sorry." I interpreted that as the 5th Cylon was someone she knew, and someone she was at odds with or did bad things too, and now that she knew they were a Cylon, she was apologizing to them.


Minor nit: Cylons only belive in one God. 



> I hope the 5th Cylon is someone we know as it would seem a cop out to just introduce a new character and then reveal them as the 5th Cylon. I think it has to be Baltar, Adama, or Roslyn. Baltar to me makes the most sense.


I think it will be someone we know, or it would have no significance otherwise. Maybe it's Doc Coddle! 

Someone else pointed out another reason it won't be Kara (the egg harvest), but if the Cylons didn't know Kara was one of the Original 5, they would have still tried to harvest her eggs. However, I still say it won't be Kara, because they won't have both Kara and her husband, Anders, be Cylons. That's just TOO much of a cosmic coincidence. (Yes, yes, I'm trying hard to overlook that four of the Original 5 Cylons just happened to have found their way to Galactica in the first place!)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You don't know how many duplicates of the final five there were, maybe it was statistically likely that they end up there.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You don't know how many duplicates of the final five there were, maybe it was statistically likely that they end up there.


More than one Tigh in the universe? Holy frak!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, but statistically, one of them isn't a total (censored).


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, but statistically, one of them isn't a total (censored).


Fraker?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Minor nit: Cylons only belive in one God.


So do most humans on earth. So could it be that we are ... nah! :sure:


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

T-6.5 hours. Whhoooooo-HHooooooo!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm thinking the final 5 must not have duplicates, because the 4 revealed all have high public profiles: the professional pyramid player, the colonel/resistance leader, the president's assistant, and the launch bay chief/labor leader.

Of course that puts a bit of a hole in my own way out there theory: Tom Zarek, aka the original Apollo who's now on Earth and gave directions to Starbuck while she was working on her abs with Dirk Benedict.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Remember the scene with the 5 white ghost looking Cylons and D'anna Biers said to one of them something to the affect of "Oh my Gods, I had no idea. I'm so sorry." I interpreted that as the 5th Cylon was someone she knew, and someone she was at odds with or did bad things too, and now that she knew they were a Cylon, she was apologizing to them.
> 
> I hope the 5th Cylon is someone we know as it would seem a cop out to just introduce a new character and then reveal them as the 5th Cylon. I think it has to be Baltar, Adama, or Roslyn. Baltar to me makes the most sense.


It would have to be someone who was not on the Galactica. Since the fifth cylon didn't hear the music they must be on another ship in the fleet. Or if it was Baltar, he's in the brig and couldn't get to the rendezvous.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I still wonder about cali... If chief is one of them then that means that hera is not unique.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, I must say I was impressed. Certainly came back with a bang! Visually, absolutely visually stunning battle scenes. The back flip by the raider scanning Anders was awesome. The one ship exploding ... wow. Raiders and missles all over the place ... incredible.

No questions were really answered. Just more questions ... classic Battlestar 

Good to have it back!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

theoak said:


> Well, I must say I was impressed. Certainly came back with a bang! Visually, absolutely visually stunning battle scenes. [...snipped...]
> 
> No questions were really answered. Just more questions ... classic Battlestar
> 
> Good to have it back!


To prevent spoiling those who haven't seen the show yet, discussion about the episode should move to the episode discussion thread. I started one here: Battlestar Galactica - "He That Believeth in Me" - 04/04/2008


----------



## bmcleod (May 13, 2006)

So previous seasons had BG on UniversalHD about a week later (in HD of course) but I don't see anything on their schedule for this season. Is this because Sci-Fi now has an HD channel and Dish customers are just screwed because they don't get it? The UHD was at least one way to get BG in HD.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

The way I remember it, Universal HD showed seasons of Battlestar Galactica many months after original broadcast. 

I suspect that if they don't do that any more it is because the Sci Fi Channel is now broadcasting in HD.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

jhollan2 said:


> I still wonder about cali... If chief is one of them then that means that hera is not unique.


Something which the other models don't know.

The big deal was to get a Sharon model to mate with Helo to produce what they thought would be a unique hybrid. Yet the chief and Cally have a kid, and Anders and Starbuck have been, from time to time, um, consummating their marriage with great enthusiasm....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've deleted a few posts that were mildly political. Please keep discussion of "real-world" politics out of this thread. It's ok to talk BSG politics


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

The making babies story line was based on "LOVE". He had to fall in love with her. Chief and Cali are actually in love. Starbuck is never in love with anyone. Just lust and a lot of it. Cylons aren't able to love, and that's why they can't reproduce (yet).

Too bad this wasn't true in the real world. People in "lust" couldn't make babies that is. Life would be a lot more fun!


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

well...I would argue that Cali loved Chief but that Chief just settled for Cali because she loved him...

also, Boomer and Chief were in love they were both cylons!


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

ooohhhh.... love the starbuck not in love with anyone idea! Although I've often wondered what would happen if she had some real time alone with lee adama!


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

anubys said:


> well...I would argue that Cali loved Chief but that Chief just settled for Cali because she loved him...
> 
> also, Boomer and Chief were in love they were both cylons!


So then the rule may be that "love" is essential for baby making between a human and a cylon but that cylons cannot reproduce with themselves regardless of emotion. As machines they must be created.

That would blow my theory that cally is the 5 out of the realm of possibility.

I think chief loved cali...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's a way-out theory: The fifth Cylon is Galactica herself. OOOOHHHHH.....


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jhollan2 said:


> ooohhhh.... love the starbuck not in love with anyone idea! Although I've often wondered what would happen if she had some real time alone with lee adama!


Well, we know the answer to that. Lee and Kara ...



Spoiler



... had "alone" time out in a field on New Caprica, and the next morning she ha a surprise wedding to Anders.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think it's Earl Bonovich


No, the fifth Cylon is ... Hillary Clinton !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

HouseBowlrz said:


> No, the fifth Cylon is ... Hillary Clinton !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Too obvious, it's going to someone we have no reason to suspect.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No real-world politics... last warning.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

I was almost on the verge of saying the show has "Jumped the Shark" with the Baltar cult stuff....

For some reason I can't see a cult using a forgotten space on the Galactica. I would think the old man would have had removed them from the ship a long time ago. But then again, it has been shown time after time, that security not all that tight.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It could be a space that was condemned due to battle damage (although they didn't show it.)


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Could be. But don't you think that area would be sealed off if it was battle damage? And it would appear these people have free run of parts of the ship.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes - even using the Officer's Head.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I believe the 5th cylon posts among us. Follow a portion of the SCI-FI in HD thread here and all will be revealed":



FogCutter said:


> ANOTHER DISH RUMOR! Yikes....
> The channel launch is probably planned for the day after the last episode of BSG.





russ9 said:


> What worries me is the rumor that the old satellite has been inexplicably replaced with an identical, but brand new factory fresh model. What the frak?





James Long said:


> Well the sats haven't been replaced yet, but the replacements planned are not "identical" ... they are better.
> 
> Much more power and a better footprint.


----------



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

SledDog said:


> .
> 
> For some reason I can't see a cult using a forgotten space on the Galactica... But then again, it has been shown time after time, that security not all that tight.


On Babylon 5, they lost a whole LEVEL of the station ("Grey 17 is Missing"). I'm sure that Big Ol' Battlestar wouldn't miss one tiny compartment, would they?:lol:

The Cult compartment could be legit quarters for refugees, just not supervised closely by security...


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Let's not forget the Galactica was being decommissioned into a museum.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Slightly OT, but I watched Terminator 3 last night and was amazed at how similar it's shots of the nuclear detonations as seen from space are to the opening credits during BSG. I wonder if the T3 producers ever complained to the BSG producers about this? T3 (released in 2003) was before the BSG mini series right?


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

SledDog said:


> I was almost on the verge of saying the show has "Jumped the Shark" with the Baltar cult stuff....
> For some reason I can't see a cult using a forgotten space on the Galactica. I would think the old man would have had removed them from the ship a long time ago. But then again, it has been shown time after time, that security not all that tight.


Galactica started with a skeleton staff since it was decommissioned. Then they lost more in the battles and on New Caprica. Even with recruiting more people from the fleet there's probably half the ship that's not used by the Fleet personnel. As long as they didn't cause any problems a small group could probably hide out. Security would only worry about the active parts of Galactica.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Think of your house. Now think of how many closets and/or cabinets in your house that you very rarely go into. There are a couple in my house (cabinets and closets) that a family of gnomes could move into and I wouldn't know it until all my underpants go missing. :grin:


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Think of your house. Now think of how many closets and/or cabinets in your house that you very rarely go into. There are a couple in my house (cabinets and closets) that a family of gnomes could move into and I wouldn't know it until all my underpants go missing. :grin:


Ok, that's too much information:grin:


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

So...was season 4 always intended to be the final season? An entire beginning to end story?

ApK


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As far as I know, there was always a defined end point but I don't know if it was always season 4.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I believe the end-point was selected by the producers. Sci Fi is deliberately splitting the last season into two parts, and putting a good bit of time between (I think the second half of the season will be broadcast "sometime in 2009") because they consider the series their signature series, and would love to have more of it.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I seem to recall some discussion a while back that it was supposed to be 5 seasons...but then the ratings were not as good as they had hoped and the production cost was high so they decided to end it at season 4...

not sure where I'm getting this from since this season's open had great ratings...so I could be totally off...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

anubys said:


> I seem to recall some discussion a while back that it was supposed to be 5 seasons...but then the ratings were not as good as they had hoped and the production cost was high so they decided to end it at season 4...
> 
> not sure where I'm getting this from since this season's open had great ratings...so I could be totally off...


Yeah you're totally off. This is one case where a show's fate isn't being determined by it's ratings (BSG has consistantly been one of Sci-Fi's best rated shows). The length of the show has been determined by those who have creative control (wow what a concept huh?) and they've decided that the story will reach it's natural conclusion at the end of this season. I can understand after all it seems to me if this show went on too long it would lose credibility. I mean how long can BSG and the fleet just barely survive being wiped out by overwhelming Cylon forces by the skin of their teeth week in and week out? That and we've known from the beginning they're looking for earth and that has to happen sooner or later and once they're to earth the story's pretty much over one way or the other.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> Galactica started with a skeleton staff since it was decommissioned. Then they lost more in the battles and on New Caprica. Even with recruiting more people from the fleet there's probably half the ship that's not used by the Fleet personnel. As long as they didn't cause any problems a small group could probably hide out. Security would only worry about the active parts of Galactica.


You have toasters (skin jobs - Thanks Blade Runner) that look like people. You have terrorists that took hostages on other ships. A toaster shot the old man. You had/have/may have again Cylon devices placed on the ship. You had the president and CAG in lock down. You had marshall law declared. You had a conspiracy involving the CAG, the president, CIC staff, security personnel and the theft of a raptor. And my personal favorite, you give a thermo nuclear device to Baltar, you don't account for it, or keep it in secure area. It makes it off the ship and is used, not only to destroy another ship, but as a marker beacon for the toasters.

So I guess letting a cult live in the bowels of the ship, with access to the officers head, galley and the hospital is not too hard to believe. Besides security has more important things to worry about... What they are, I have no clue.

As much as I enjoy the series, I just have the feeling it will "jump the shark" before it's over. And that would be a shame.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Yeah you're totally off. This is one case where a show's fate isn't being determined by it's ratings (BSG has consistantly been one of Sci-Fi's best rated shows). The length of the show has been determined by those who have creative control (wow what a concept huh?) and they've decided that the story will reach it's natural conclusion at the end of this season. I can understand after all it seems to me if this show went on too long it would lose credibility. I mean how long can BSG and the fleet just barely survive being wiped out by overwhelming Cylon forces by the skin of their teeth week in and week out? That and we've known from the beginning they're looking for earth and that has to happen sooner or later and once they're to earth the story's pretty much over one way or the other.


I do agree that the length of the show is up to Moore, I'm simply saying that the original plan was for 5 years and it was cut to 4...partly because Moore wants to do other things but also partly because the show -- while a success as far as sci fi channel is concerned -- is not the success that the network (NBC, Universal) thought it would become...

Moore said from day 1 that the show ends when they find Earth...I seem to recall that he said that it would happen in season 5, not 4...

again, I could be wrong, but here I am arguing :grin:


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Will the current BSG get to earth and find the BSG from 1980 already orbiting? Is Lorne Green the 12th Cylon? Will Baltar grow his beard back in time to be Christ in the Second Coming? 

When will the next Dish rumor announce SciFi HD is on the air NOW, but we just can't see it?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybe Starbuck was going to use AMC-14 as a beacon to follow to bring Galactica to Earth, but now they are all destined to search the galaxy aimlessly.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Let's hope that when Galactica reaches Earth it doesn't think the DirecTV and Dish satellites are weapons platforms and blast them.:lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Regarding the "Cult of Baltar" in the bowels of Galactica . . . go back and watch the episode again (as I did on Wednesday). When Baltar is asking Hot Nubile Cultist Rescuer #1 about getting him off the ship, she replies "None of the other ships will have you." To me that implies a couple of plausible things: number one, after the escape from New Caprica and subsequent events, the refugees and clumps of displaced civilians on various ships throughout the fleet who all have basically nothing to do if they're not working on the ships themselves, are in some form of loose contact and have formed some kind of society or culture, apart from the government/military types we see running the exodus operations. I mean, after all, what are they doing except going along for the ride? There were only 39,000-odd people who escaped and it doesn't take nearly that many to run the ships, run the Tylium refinery shop and so on. So the rest of them are basically just hanging out with time on their hands. Time enough, apparently, to come up with some weird ideas about Baltar and heretical (to them) monotheism.



Spoiler



Note this is a tie-in to recently greenlighted "Caprica" series; spoliers indicate that religious persecution has a lot to do with how the Cylons are ultimately created by the Colonials.



The second thing this comment implies to me is that this particular band of civilians lives on Galactica and has for some time, not in hiding, but simply out of necessity for the Fleet at large: too many people, not enough room, and a big, half-empty battlestar with plenty of room to take them. No where do they say they're in hiding from Galactica's personnel, though they do indicate they're keeping a low profile. They would want to do that anyway to stay out of the way of the military crew (and thus not get shuffled off to a more-crowded civilian ship and piss off the people already there), and because obviously not all the civilians think Gaius is such a great guy.

Anyway, just my thought having re-watched the episode.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

anubys said:


> I do agree that the length of the show is up to Moore, I'm simply saying that the original plan was for 5 years and it was cut to 4...partly because Moore wants to do other things but also partly because the show -- while a success as far as sci fi channel is concerned -- is not the success that the network (NBC, Universal) thought it would become...
> 
> Moore said from day 1 that the show ends when they find Earth...I seem to recall that he said that it would happen in season 5, not 4...
> 
> again, I could be wrong, but here I am arguing :grin:


I just don't get the feeling at all that neither Sci-Fi or Universal is disappointed in the performance of the show and it has anything to do with the show being "only" four seasons long. I actually get the impression they'd like to have it around longer, hence them dragging out the last season as long as possible. So I actually get the exact opposite impression than you do then I guess! :lol:


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Interesting reading and interpretation of BSG here: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23984057/ I was going to watch today's episode now at scifi.com, but work gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Charise said:


> Interesting reading and interpretation of BSG here: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23984057/ I was going to watch today's episode now at scifi.com, but work gets in the way sometimes.


I don't think I agree w/ the author's interpretation of the Cylon's attack that nearly wiped out humanity as being "a barely concealed 9/11 event". Since the original came out in the late '70's i'd say it was more likely an overtly obvious reference to the possibility of the human race anilating itself via nuclear war. A very real fear that was in the back of most people's mind during the height of the cold war. I remember being taught that if I put my coat over my head and hid under my desk that I'd be safe from "the bomb" in elementary school.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I grew up in the 70's. At that time personal computers were just coming into existance. The small packages scared people and the "computers will take over the world" doom sayers were just gaining ground. That is where the Cylons came from.

I have heard stories about kids doing the hide under your desk stuff. I guess my public school was more realistic. They simply told us to not bother.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tsmacro said:


> Since the original came out in the late '70's i'd say it was more likely an overtly obvious reference to the possibility of the human race anilating itself via nuclear war.


I can't agree with that assessment. I think it is more along the lines of the _Terminator_ series; man versus his creations and more recently, man versus his genetically enhanced clones. A slave revolt may or may not be too much of a reach.

I think of a cold war as humans against humans (or humans versus their fear of what they might do to each other).

The incident that sparked the initial attack on Caprica was indeed presented as someone stepping over the line in the sand, but M.A.D. was not a risk nor the result as would likely be the case in an all-out nuclear conflict.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

tsmacro,

Yes, the Cold War anology is best, a political manifestation of an old plank of classic science fiction -- technology destroying its creator. In those days nukes were seen as money saving ways to fight wars: "More Bang for the Buck" was the motto. Glad they got over that once they figured out that fallout was a big problem. 

As far as ending with four seasons, the story is ripe with spinoffs as long as ratings hang in there. A lot depends on what we find on earth once they get there. 

One interpretation of the original story line was that the Colony survivors arrived at an uninhabited earth and gave rise to the great ancient civilizations. But to save money (this is supposition) when they transitioned to Battlestar 1980, the story was set in contemporary earth and the Greek and Egyptian themes were the result of the 13th tribe's influence millenia ago. The whole ancient astronaut thing was big back then. 

Anyway, we'll know in a few weeks.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

harsh said:


> I can't agree with that assessment. I think it is more along the lines of the _Terminator_ series; man versus his creations and more recently, man versus his genetically enhanced clones. A slave revolt may or may not be too much of a reach.
> 
> I think of a cold war as humans against humans (or humans versus their fear of what they might do to each other).
> 
> The incident that sparked the initial attack on Caprica was indeed presented as someone stepping over the line in the sand, but M.A.D. was not a risk nor the result as would likely be the case in an all-out nuclear conflict.


I actually saw the Cylons as representive of the evil Red communist "bad guys", most likely referring to the Soviets at the time, but could've been China as well. Ya know dehuminizing the opposition and painting them as robots who can't think for themselves because they're not allowed any freedom and can only do what their government programs them to do. But at least I like your take better than the reviewers fairly lame and lazy, "oh there was a big devastating attack at the beginning of this show so it must be a reference to 9/11".


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

FogCutter said:


> One interpretation of the original story line was that the Colony survivors arrived at an uninhabited earth and gave rise to the great ancient civilizations.


Yes, "there are those who believe that life here began out there."

The show has struck me all along as an allegory for the on-going conflict in the Middle East. There's one side saying "we're better" and the other saying "you shouldn't exist," while those on the outside are hard-pressed to tell the difference. On the show we know who the enemy is, but now there are 4 who are distraught at learning they _are_ the enemy.

Or maybe it's just a drawn-out retelling of the Star Trek episode with the 2 characters who are fightering each other are identical except for which side of their body is blue.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Yes, "there are those who believe that life here began out there."
> 
> The show has struck me all along as an allegory for the on-going conflict in the Middle East. There's one side saying "we're better" and the other saying "you shouldn't exist," while those on the outside are hard-pressed to tell the difference. On the show we know who the enemy is, but now there are 4 who are distraught at learning they _are_ the enemy.
> 
> Or maybe it's just a drawn-out retelling of the Star Trek episode with the 2 characters who are fightering each other are identical except for which side of their body is blue.


I remember that Star Trek episode. Classic scifi morality.

I am enjoying how the Cylon mission keeps changing. First -- kill all humans, Second -- Find God by becoming human, or at least mating with them, Third -- Kill each other, then figure out what to do. The machines are becoming very human as the show progresses.

The Human mission is simpler -- run like heck and stay alive.

I must be enjoying this last season. Seems like the episodes flash by.

So who is the last hidden Cylon? Thrace is being set up for it, but last night they threw dissonance into the mix by hanging a lantern on it. Baltar makes sense, but he's been excluded. Early on Adama was implicated. This aspect of the story line is bordering on contrived (I know, it's all fiction), but the writers are pulling it off nicely. When it works, it works.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Or maybe it's just a drawn-out retelling of the Star Trek episode with the 2 characters who are fightering each other are identical except for which side of their body is blue.


<nitpick> black, not blue </nitpick>


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Well that would explain why my search for "blue half face 'star trek'" didn't turn up the episode title. I'm also ashamed to admit I wasn't able to recognize the title given an episode list.:icon_dumm I may no longer be a worthy keeper of the full series, ornaments, trading cards, etc. I'll turn in my phaser remote on the way out. 

Anyway, getting :backtotop ,
that's where I think BSG is headed. They're going to have to learn to live with, and may even need, each other.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So here's a question: Did the producers make a mistake with the "numbering" for the Final Five?

These are the known numbered models:

1 - Brother Cavil
2 - Leoben 
3 - D'Anna Biers
4 - Simon
5 - Doral
6 - Caprica Six, Gina
8 - Sharon, Boomer

That leaves the Final Five as being models 7, 9, 10, 11, and 12. This would imply that the Final Five are "newer" models, so why are they off limit for discussion, and why the gap between 7 and 9? Why are the Sharon models "OK" for Cylon society, but the predecessor, the Sevens, not OK?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

In the event anyone happened to miss "Six of One", it's currently available on DirecTv's Download On Demand. It's a featured item, hard to miss.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

anubys said:


> speaking of seeing Six naked...this show is on cable AND comes on after 10 PM...there's no reason why we can't see Six naked...
> 
> or Tigh :shudder:


You can see Six somewhat naked. Tricia Helfer posed for "Playboy" over a year ago.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tricia_Helfer


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> <nitpick> black, not blue </nitpick>


Comissioner Beal & Loki !


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> So here's a question: Did the producers make a mistake with the "numbering" for the Final Five?
> 
> These are the known numbered models:
> 
> ...


the mistake is on your part...you're assuming the writers have a clue or a plan


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

There is a host of symbolism associated with the number 7, and I think you'll see that the final Cyclon will be referred to by this number.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone else think the quality of the HD isnt quite the same as some other shows?

What _kind_ of HD is it?


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

JimV said:


> Anyone else think the quality of the HD isnt quite the same as some other shows?
> 
> What _kind_ of HD is it?


sci fi channel doesn't usually have the best quality HD to begin with but this show is shot to be grainy/dark in the first place to look more like a documentary...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

anubys said:


> sci fi channel doesn't usually have the best quality HD to begin with but this show is shot to be grainy/dark in the first place to look more like a documentary...


This is a technique we aren't used to in HD. Frequently movies are deliberately "softened" or "grainy" or "darK' without a change in "definition." HD television generally fails to create mood in this way. And after the novelty wears off, do we need to see so much detail in such sharp focus? In person, people's pores really don't stand out like they do in HD TV.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

phrelin said:


> This is a technique we aren't used to in HD. Frequently movies are deliberately "softened" or "grainy" or "darK' without a change in "definition." HD television generally fails to create mood in this way. And after the novelty wears off, do we need to see so much detail in such sharp focus? In person, people's pores really don't stand out like they do in HD TV.


Moore even went as far as wanting to do the show in SD just so he doesn't lose that grainy quality...he only agreed to film it in HD after being assured that he can make it look like this...


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Even if its lesser, I was astonished at how good it is. On the shot where Baltar's scarf moved away from the cut on his neck you could actually see the steri-strips.

I dont know if thats good HD or ridiculously good costume work!


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

In biblical times, 7 represents the perfect number. Goes along with their story lines. I would say 7 will be the perfect Cylon, but why it was left out of numerical order, I don't know.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

anubys said:


> the mistake is on your part...you're assuming the writers have a clue or a plan


It does have a "what the heck" unscripted feel to it. Several subplots seem to evaporate while others forward the story. They dumped Boxy very early on, and the Cylon Baby has vanished but I expect to see her back before or at the end.

Can't wait until they take us to earth so the Cylons can do battle with WalMart. I'm betting on WalMart.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe the Colonial survivors are really the Ancients.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Have they named the booze they drink in the story anywhere? The green stuff. Jagermeister? It looked for all the world like Lee Adama was doing shots of Prestone last week. One tough dude.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Did anyone else see Tricia Helfer on Leno last week? I jjust got around to it. She looks totally different than the Six character. I think that's a mark of good acting.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

FogCutter said:


> Have they named the booze they drink in the story anywhere? The green stuff. Jagermeister? It looked for all the world like Lee Adama was doing shots of Prestone last week. One tough dude.


The last time around it was called Ambrosia. I don't think they named it this time.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

I liked this interview with Tricia Helfer as well...






and then the Leno interview..






"I hope so"


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Live viewing from TV by the numbers:


> 1.5+ million 25-54 viewers. 1.4 million 18-49 viewers. Best 18-49 performance since Jan 13, 2006. Best 25-54 performance since October 6, 2006 (season 3 premiere). 606,000 women 18-49 watched - the best performance the show has ever had by that metric. Chicks dig BSG! (43% of 18-49 viewership was among females). It was the #3 cable program in primetime overall on Friday, and #4 in the 18-49 demo, and #1 in the 25-54 demo.


And a comment on DVR viewing from TV by the numbers:


> But no cable shows had a million viewers via DVR, not even the beloved Battlestar Galactica which didn't have enough total viewers to show up among the top cable shows. Some of that I'll chalk up to crazed fans just **having** to watch the show live!


Of course episodes of Spongebob are the overall top viewed cable shows....:grin:


----------

